# Aquaclear powerhead + Hydro Sponge filters



## Hitch

Hey

So today, I randomly went to Canadian tire with my sponge filter and powerhead trying to find something to easily link the two. Found an adapter that perfectly connects the two, so that the hydro sponge filter (my fav type of sponge filter) would be powered by an aquaclear powerhead.

*End product:*









*What you need:*
1) 1 complete hydro sponge filter (without the clear plastic tubing). *the sponge in the pic is a hydro sponge filter #3*
















2) 1 aquaclear powerhead
3) 1/2" plastic pipe adapter (go to the plumbing section and buy one for $0.79+tax)








4) knife/ pair of scissors

*Procedure:*
1) Cut the strainer off the aquaclear (but leave the small cylinder thing):
















2) insert the larger end of the adaptor into the top of the filter, it will be a very snug fit:








3) insert the smaller end to the cylinder of the aquaclear (it would also be a snug fit):









and voila 

Aside from the cost of the actual powerhead and sponge filter, the cost of this is $0.89, time needed for this: 30 sec. LOL

Hopefully its clear


----------



## KnaveTO

Very good idea! Thanks


----------



## Hitch

thanks, iv been trying to figure out how to fit the aquaclear on for a while now...its like finding gold when I found the adapter


----------



## AtomicBob

Awesome DIY!
I was working on something similar with a T connector and some PVC hose to hook up 2 - 20G hydro sponges together.. 
Great to know the ½” adapter works too!


----------



## gucci17

How sturdy is the powerhead on the end of the insert?

I'm curious because I have an old powerhead that I don't have suction cups for anymore. It works really well but I just can't use it since it makes a vibrating noise if it's hitting the glass. 

I may try out some fittings as well to see if I can rig something up as well.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Hitch

like I said, it fits snuggly for me. I am not using the suction cups to secure the powerhead, its just standing on the filter right now.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

cool. i have a similar setup to filter my 150g but i just siliconed the two peices together. my powerhead/filter are bigger but same idea. you put more thought into yours though


----------



## ricubso

bluekrissyspikes said:


> cool. i have a similar setup to filter my 150g but i just siliconed the two peices together. my powerhead/filter are bigger but same idea. you put more thought into yours though


I am glad to find your site - now I know what a good one looks like.
Very good topic to share with us. Great info.


----------



## AtomicBob

Hitch said:


> like I said, it fits snuggly for me. I am not using the suction cups to secure the powerhead, its just standing on the filter right now.


My setup is all snug pressure fit too. The I.D. of the hose I'm using fits over the inlet of the AC and the T connector, no modifications required.

If the fit loosens up in the future I will just use a plastic zip tie (used for electrical cable) around the hose.


----------



## Jonathan

Awsome DIY!


----------



## Hitch

thanks Jonathan


----------



## Ciddian

I am tempted to do this for my turtle tanks.. Something I can easily pop off and rinse out.


----------



## Hitch

Ciddian said:


> I am tempted to do this for my turtle tanks.. Something I can easily pop off and rinse out.


Depending on the depth of the water as well as how you plan to make to the land mass.....you can build the land around the filter so that the output flows over a "stream" to create your own small river.


----------

